# Everchanging Flower Jin Hwa



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmmm this fish was near death about 30 minutes before i snapped this picture. I literally found him on his last breath. His fins were so sharp that he had completely ripped the inner bag in half and half of the double bag was cupping about 2" of water around him. half his face was out of the water and he was essential laying in a puddle of 50 degree water. I had crazy school work so i couldnt get to the package untill 3 when it had arrived at 9 that morning.. which sucked. I quickly spend to the lfs 5 minutes away .. i was amazed at this point but because of the adrenaline or hormones or whatever.. the entire front of the fish was flamming red. He was barely moving when we bagged him in some warmer water, when all of a sudden his head popped up as he lept out of the water.. big red head bits the lfs guy on the finger, ouchie. We pumped him full of 02 and he was shocked back to life. He settled in a little later in the night and his eyes are now a gleaming saphire blue color. Ill get some update pics, but you can tell right now he is pretty beat up. Its going to take me a couple weeks to get him back into a good condition.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

wouldn't this have been the 3rd dead fish?

nice looking anyways


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah it would have been, but all the packages are insured.. so we get the total value for the fish back and can always put it towards something new. Its sucks though losing something special. As i try to only buy very unique specimens... im going to try to create a better shipping container for flowerhorn as they have some sharp ass spines which seem to always puncture the bag.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> im going to try to create a better shipping container for flowerhorn as they have some sharp ass spines which seem to always puncture the bag.


 not to get off subject, but more and more piranhas are being shipped in tupperware with holes drilled in them, why not FHs.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

glad you managed to save the brute, while I was reading that I was worried I'd be reading another tragedy/horror story


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Ship them in gladware?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...glad you saved him on time


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

he Looks Nice


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ron at fishpost shipped my piraya in a small purpose made plastic tub will holes all around it and then in a bag.
something like that would solve the problem
anyway nice FH i'm glad you got a live one this time
dixon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im aware of how they ship piranha... its probably the best packing method available. i dont know why flowerhorn arent sent like that but i would recommend it.normally the inside of the bags are coated in newspaper and its fine... just this one apparently ate through the newspaper.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Poseidon X said:


> im aware of how they ship piranha... its probably the best packing method available. i dont know why flowerhorn arent sent like that but i would recommend it.normally the inside of the bags are coated in newspaper and its fine... just this one apparently ate through the newspaper.


 the newspaper is on the inside of the bag?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

that fish looks awsome!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

like my other two champs.. this was also imported by son @exoticflowerhorns.com, very sad to know that son is no longer selling flowerhorns though because of the amount of time it consumes. He had one of the nicest setups.. everything was flush mounted fiber glass exactly like in petsmart, but filled with flowerhorn. He sold that entire huge setup and has now created a setup at his house to import betta. If any of you guys are intrested in Betta i suggest you definately go to son as he delivers the best quality per dollar of any seller in the aquarium hobby in my opinion.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow even the beat up pics make it look like an amazing fish! I never really liked Jin Hwa until this one, he's freakin beautiful!

Now where are the update pics?!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

probably because you havent seen a nice picture of one yet.. they have way cooler colors and alot thicker body shape then ZZ flowerhorn, and thats why there is no demand for ZZ anymore in malaysia. These guys are super thick.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

we want updates....*the crowd goes crazy* ahhhhh


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm crazy color changes, he is changing constantly so its hard to get him stable right now. These are immensly more difficult to keep then a ZZ flowerhorn. They arent senstive in as much as they are fragile because they are far from it, but the quality of the colors differs dramatically with the mood of the fish. I had a mirror on him and he became very vibrant. Eyes went from saphire to baby blue to clear abd back to blue within a minute or two. I think very soon we will see alot more of these in the hobby and they will start phasing out the ZZ.
His kok is reforming though.


----------

